# Modifying a Sureifre U2 Ultra to MORE LIGHT



## Wishiwereaskibum (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi,

Has anyone tried upgrading a 100 Lumen Surefire U2 to something with MORE light? I'd love to hear ideas, success stories, failures, and if anyone is willing to take on this task for me (or if its really worth it)

The light is awesome, but it's almost 10 years old, and LED's have improved so much I feel that some of my cheap offshore lights throw more light (not better, but more).

Thanks


----------



## AndyF (Aug 31, 2015)

CPF member Nitroz did a XPL emitter swap for me. Quite an improvement and the cost was reasonable.


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 31, 2015)

We have a number of existing threads on modding the SF U2's, the easiest way to find them is a 'Google' CPF search I think. Good luck & I'm guessing you'll need a ~6V Cree XML-EZW / MT-G2 / etc rather than the typical ~3V XPL/etc.


----------

